# Angel perfume revisited!



## rouquinne (Apr 30, 2005)

over on NaturallyCurly, last weekend we were talking about _Angel_ and how some of us stopped wearing it because the heaviness of the scent was getting to us.  now, in addition to the lighter _Angel Innocent_, there are three new versions of the perfume based on single note florals.

they are: _Angel Lily, Angel Peony_ and _Angel Violet._

wow!!!

i got a sample of the peony and it is FABULOUS!!! the floral nature of the flower is tempered to something deeper and sexier by the chocolate, vanilla and musk of the perfume itself.

i think i may have to buy a full size bottle of this!


----------



## Juneplum (May 1, 2005)

i bought the violet one.. it's YUMMY!!!


----------



## Juneplum (May 9, 2005)

being the perfume freak of nature that i am, i went back and got angel lily this saturday.. it's sooo pretty!!!


----------



## rouquinne (May 9, 2005)

you gonna go 3 for 3?


----------



## Juneplum (May 9, 2005)

lol!!! i just may  :twisted:


----------



## Lil' Angel (Sep 13, 2005)

Angel is my fav ever!!!! I didn't even know they came out with these I havent checked in awhile cuz I still have my full bottle of the original


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 13, 2005)

I like lily the most, will get it soon. violet is nice too, but I don't like the peony.

there's something nice about the lily one ö_Ö maybe this will be my fav fragrance

how much das the 25ml version cost? we have to pay 51€s over here, mugler has even higher prices than all the other High Ends...


----------



## samtaro (Sep 15, 2005)

What brand are these?  Can you get them online?


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *samtaro* 
_What brand are these?  Can you get them online?_

 

Angel - Garden of Stars is made by Thierry Mugler, a german designer

http://search.nordstrom.com/SearchRe...+garden&CatID=

and for Germany/Austria http://www.douglas.de 

but not available on the Sephora or Gloss Homepage


----------



## squirrel-paws (Feb 12, 2006)

I've got Angel Rose - exclusive to Selfridges.  Its gorgeous, even nicer than Violet


----------

